# My Skin Is Begin to Age



## Daisy403 (May 25, 2013)

I am 19 years old. 

Never use any anti-aging skin care routine and hardly uses sunscreen in the past 19 year of my life.

Recently, I started using sun screen and I don't remove it at night, just wash with water.

Feeling my skin starts to age..=/ and I really don't like that.

My skin just looks...older and rougher for some reason.

Is it because I am getting old or because I am not removing my sunscreen? Also, could it be because I never use skin care products to take care of my skin? 

=/ Please help! Thanks!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daisy403* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am 19 years old.
> 
> ...


 It's normal for skin to begin aging after 18, but you're still quite young so your skin shouldn't appear rough! Are you using any lotions, moisturizers in your skin care routine? How much sun are you currently getting, do you tan often?


----------



## amandagreen (May 28, 2013)

Agreed, it's quite normal for skin to start to show signs of aging round about now, but night time is the most important time for restoring yourself. It is BEST to remove anything that you have been wearing on your face during the day before you go to sleep.

At night you should be maximizing the restore process by using night creams or masks.

Now is the time to start with a beauty regime, leaving it too late can be disastrous. A mask should smooth out the roughness though. Give it a shot!


----------



## Daisy403 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, it's quite normal for skin to start to show signs of aging round about now, but night time is the most important time for restoring yourself. It is BEST to remove anything that you have been wearing on your face during the day before you go to sleep.
> 
> ...


 I'm afraid it might be too late. Heard people started doing it when they are 17. What are the steps? Night cream....what else? =/ And are there any things I need to be aware of? Like anti-aging?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> I'm afraid it might be too late. Heard people started doing it when they are 17. What are the steps? Night cream....what else? =/ And are there any things I need to be aware of? Like anti-aging?


 It's never too late! Trust me hun, you're still quite young...to start with, get a good nighttime moisturizing cream, and an under-eye cream. To start with, Olay makes some excellent ones. I also recommend Garnier's anti-puff under-eye roller...it's great for softening the skin, giving it a fresh boost and getting rid of puffy eyes.


----------



## Stelawn (May 29, 2013)

Agree with you. Our face also needs fresh air to be alive and healthy and for that we must have to keep our skin without any makeup. In day it is not possible for many of us but in nights we can do it. Along with it have more water and fresh vegetables. For skincares, it will be good if use organic skincares as possible. Honey mask for ten minutes adds glow, beauty to your face by reducing fine lines.

Edited - Please no promoting personal company - Cookie


----------



## briannajo (May 29, 2013)

It's definitely not too late to start taking care of your skin! I started at age 22 using products like Guinot, DDF, and Murad as well as getting facials and I've been told I look younger than I did when I was a teenager.


----------



## Alice320 (May 30, 2013)

yeah mine too, after 18 my face has just started to look older and feel rougher, i think it's normal, i never did use skin care but now i do, i used to use all the normal stuff but i find they don't work, or they start to but you stop using them and they make you break out so now i use all natural products. I specifically use Jeunesse because they use human stems and not plant based ones. I go to 4anewme.jeunesseglobal.com to get mine and i get the serum and the daily moisturiser because i find them the best for ageing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Goodluck &amp; I hope that helps ^.^


----------



## Matana (Jun 2, 2013)

No way is it too late, but definitely start now!  Washing your face well is pretty essential, especially since you use sunscreen- its notoriously stubborn and water wont be enough to get it off.  You don't want to be sleeping with all of those chemicals still in your face and then pile more on the next morning.  

What is your skin type?  Also, when you say rougher do you mean texture alone?  Or are you getting any sun spots/pigmentation?


----------



## Annelle (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Washing your face well is pretty essential, especially since you use sunscreen- its notoriously stubborn and water wont be enough to get it off.  You don't want to be sleeping with all of those chemicals still in your face and then pile more on the next morning.


 Sunscreen blocks UV rays from accessing your skin.  In the same sense, your skin is also blocked from the elements.  Going to sleep with sunscreen (or makeup on) prevents your skin from being able to fully breathe while you sleep!  You want to make sure you wash your face before you go to sleep, and allow your skin time to relax.

Two of the major things that contribute to aging skin is sun exposure (UV exposure) and a lack of moisture/water.  Sun block during the day will help prevent skin damage, and keeping hydrated (both drinking water and having your skin moisturized in the morning and before bed time) will help keep your skin moisturized.

If you're feeling lazy at night and not wanting to wash your face, you can buy the cleansing wipes, which is like a wetnap for your face.  The grit of the wipe does contribute to a tiny amount of natural exfoliation while wiping off your makeup, dirt, oil, and other products you have on your face. (I usually take these with me if I'm travelling since it's easier than bringing a separate makeup remover and facial cleanser if I want to lighten up my luggage)


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 24, 2013)

My skin is ageing too. Having laugh lines really upsets me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Started using sunblock (i know i should have started earlier...) and am trying to drink less caffeine...though it's tough indeed!


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA (Jun 27, 2013)

You are in an age where you can really take care of your skin so that you can stop the signs of aging. As well as take preventative measures for your skin. Make sure that you wash your face every night before bed. Now is the time to incorporate a serum into your regimen . Its essential that you take care of your skin and you have a routine that is bed suited for your needs. Consult with a specialist and we will tell you what is  best for your skin. Washing your face is essential in anything you do, not just with water but make sure you are cleansing properly with a cleanser best suited for your skin.

Honey Clouds SPA


----------



## Niharika (Jul 1, 2013)

It is ok. If you are using any anti aging cream next time, please remove it before slipping. You can apply curd on your face. This may help to regain the mostiture of your skin along with a glow.


----------



## Audrey942 (Jul 8, 2013)

My anti aging cream of choice is Positively Flawless Stem Cell Serum.

Had this been available or invented when I was your age, I would have started on it earlier.

I read and my dermatologist told me that at that age, our skin started to die faster than new cells developing, hence the signs of aging start to show.

This product as I researched nourishes these new skins and slow down the its deterioration and death.


----------



## Stelawn (Nov 18, 2013)

If you are too young to apply these anti-agings, then its better to go for natural and organic remedies. Try to apply home made packs, moisturizers like honey, cucumber, tomato, potato, milk cream to get healthy glowing skin. Milk cream and almond oil is better for face skin massage, which gives a healthy and glowing skin.


----------



## MsPsylocke (Nov 23, 2013)

I didn't actually start to super care for my skin till my 30's I wish what I know now I would of done in my late teen-20's. In order to get my skin on track from sun damage and acne scarring I had to change a lot. Not I have clear skin and it looks super healthy. It's never too late to start caring imo. Plus you're young so you can a fix a lot with good care and not peels and things like I had to do. For me good skin creams and care are 1st then good products so I don't break out. Good doesn't mean pricey either looking at your ingredients is important though.

I had to use Retin A and I still do peels at home to keep my skin in shape. One thing I should of worn was SS years ago! That would of avoided a world of problems for me. Good luck and don't get overwhelmed just washing and using a good moisturizer at night does wonders. Now I use a full line of products ie, eye cream to serum to moisturizer. Seems to work great for me.

Good Vibes!


----------



## LazyJ (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol aging skin at 19? Is this a joke? Sweetie you won't start noticing real aging until late 20s or early 30s. I'm 32 and I started noticing changes around 29 years old. It is never too early to take preventative measures though and use creams and stuff. But please don't stress about aging at your age. Have fun! Enjoy being able to wake up hungover and still look relatively cute


----------



## Jacythomas001 (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't think it's too late to start caring for your skin.. you should try out some natural home made remedies and along with that should start using a daily skin care cream which is made of natural ingredients. I use Yllume skin care products, which are very effective and natural.


----------



## tanmamiya (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,I am a university student in Japan. Japanese Woman' s skin is more slow down age. Because they use cosmetics that it is development for agin care. Here are a few. :COSMEDECOLTE :SHISEIDO ior


----------



## smashing2000 (Nov 28, 2013)

Start a good skin care regime that fits within your budget. Never sleep with make up on. Sunscreen is a must. Make sure you moisture under the sunscreen. Exfoliate weekly to get rid of dead skin. A 5 $ face sponge can be used with a face wash during bath to wash the face. Use a serum , moisturizer &amp; sunscreen daily.


----------



## GalinaSF (Dec 4, 2013)

You should take care of your skin and maintain its natural beauty consistently. You'll avoid many skin issues in future.

Skin changes are related to environmental factors, genetic makeup, nutrition, and other factors. The greatest single factor, though, is sun exposure. Thus, prevention is a lifelong process. 

There are so many products on the market, you'll definitely find something that fits you. I personally use Skin Rejuvenating System by Sutro Lab (San Francisco based natural beauty company).  It consists of 3 components, each of which has its own purpose and time to use. For instance,their Morning Face Serum protects your skin from UV-A and B Rays. It's a powerful natural solution for variety of skin issues. Their website - sutrolab.com I think their products are available on Amazon too.


----------



## mikaelad (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunscreen is extremely important. The majority of all aged skin is caused by the sun so it's extremely important to wear sunscreen to prevent aging. But that's a preventative method. If you really want to turn back the aging that may have already happened, there are a few things you can try:

The first is to treat your body right. Our diet is one of the greatest influences on your external appearance. Treat your body right and it will reward you in return. You can also moisturize, get facials, and all the other anti-aging treatments you already know about.

The other options are surgical, but you are probably too young for those. I'll still tell you about them anyways though. These are generally where people get facelifts and other surgical treatments like peels, microdermabrasion, Botox, and so on. One of the more interesting non-invasive treatments I've heard about though is Ultherapy, which uses focused energy to boost collagen production (the natural protein in your body responsible for youthful skin). It only takes one treatment too and it has a 71% worth it rating on RealSelf.

But there are seriously so many options available. At your age though, you want to just stick with eating right and the general facials, moisturizers, etc.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Apr 8, 2014)

Dear just wash your face twice daily. It is very important for younger skin. Also drink plenty of water in a day. Other thing is eat more fruits and green vegetables. It works wonder for skin.


----------



## deasiajohnathan (Apr 11, 2014)

Agreed, Drink more water and stay hydrated for younger looking skin. Eat fruits that are rich in vitamin C like oranges, strawberries, peppers, kale and guava. Vitamin C boosts production of collagen fibers that help keep skin smooth and firm.


----------



## jolive213 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Daisy403* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recently, I started using sun screen and I don't remove it at night, just wash with water.
It is okay to wash with water only.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Daisy403* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am 19 years old. 

Feeling my skin starts to age..=/ and I really don't like that.

My skin just looks...older and rougher for some reason.
19 years is too young... If you feel your skin is aging then you need too much care of it. Try some natural remedies. I am sharing personal experiences.. I hope these tips will help you.

1. Drink approx three liters water a day. Water is best cleanser for our body.

2. Eat fresh fruits and green vegetables.

3. Include vitamin c rich diet like oranges, bananas, papaya. All are very good for skin. Better if you take juice.

4. Do exercise for 30 - 60 minutes daily.
5. Wash your face at least twice daily.
6. Use aloe vera's juice and wash it after 20 minutes to get glow.

Please note that all above tips will provide results slowly.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Daisy403* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please help!

If you want fast result, use any skin care product. I'll recommend my favorite Jarvis Cream &amp; Serum.


----------



## jolive213 (May 3, 2014)

It is always good to use face wash at night before sleep... 

You are just 19 so you really don't need to worry too much... In this age skin recover just by little care... yes, you need to do regular care to be younger for long time...

I will recommend you to use [SIZE=11pt]Jarvis products.... [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]Jarvis Cream &amp; Serum both will help you enough.[/SIZE]


----------



## CajunKitty (May 4, 2014)

Everyone has given you excellent advice. At your age I'd recommend a good vitamin c serum to apply at night on a CLEAN face. A good retinol cream can be applied afterwards. There are so many sunscreens out there, just take your pick but do wear one.


----------



## Sophia Smart (May 6, 2014)

Perhaps you are always under the sun. Without protection from the sun’s rays, just a few minutes of exposure each day over the years can cause noticeable changes to the skin like freckles,  spider veins on the face, rough and leathery skin, fine wrinkles that disappear when stretched etc... Protect your skin from the sun and if ever,  quit smoking. It also contributes to skin aging.


----------



## debina12 (May 8, 2014)

Its not late yet. You should use sun block whenever going out in sun with a proper spf. And if you feel your skin is ageing then use night cream ayuerveda products, they will help you out. Check out the ingredients of the product , if it has Rose Water, Olive Oil (Olea Euroea), Veg. Glycerin then do buy it. You can also check Lass Naturals products, their products are all ayuerveda.


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 23, 2014)

apply aloe vera gel daily morning, massage it around 2-3 minutes and wash your face after 15-20 minutes...

It will help enough...


----------



## beautyfish (Jul 25, 2014)

Im 27, is it too early to use anti-ago products?


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 2, 2014)

Make habit of daily morning walk and exercise/meditation. It will help you to be younger without using any beauty product. Also if you are in hurry; visit Jarvis Cosmetics. They have awesome products Jarvis Cream &amp; Serum, which will help you to be younger and in other skin problems too.


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

You want to start way before wrinkles and fine lines start to form! prevention is everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 7, 2014)

pandabear99 said:


> You want to start way before wrinkles and fine lines start to form! prevention is everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Some people don't understand the value of prevention  and they start to think about solution when they got issue but preventing is always better...


----------



## Babyboomer1104 (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh my, so young! At 19, your skin is still producing lots of elastin and collagen, which keeps our skin young, supple, and wrinkle free-BUT you still want to protect it and reverse any damage that may have started. 

Rule #1: Wash all makeup and sun screen off every night. In fact, you should wash and moisturize every morning and night. Tone your skin as well if you have really oily or really dry skin.

Rule #2: Use a moisturized that has skin repair and rebuilding ingredients like collagen, elastin, aloe, and squalene.

Rule #3: Sun screen is a must! I don't use a foundation with sunscreen because I am very allergic to some-makes my eyes burn. But I use sunscreen (Neutrogena) under my makeup when I am out in the sun a lot and that works wonders! If I am not outside, I just use my foundation because it gives me great coverage.

I have used Marli Skin Care and Danyel Cosmetics since my early 20's. They have these ingredients in their skin care and their foundation is great! My mom's hair dresser sold them in her salon (the salon still does). She got me to try them and I have been using it every since. You might want to give them a try.


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh to be 19 again!  May I pass on a little of my experience as a retired person?

1. Don't smoke

2. Enjoy your life

3. Keep the late nights down

4. Don't drink too much alcohol

5. Drink lots of water

and milk (calcium good for bones)

6. Clean your face gently before bed and when you wake up

7. Laugh a lot and try not to frown

I use http://www.monsiaskincare.com/monsia-advanced-skin-renewal-system.html it is NOT for older people only!   I do not have lines across my forehead, I do not have lines around my eyes but I do have a little loose skin half-way down my neck but with massaging in the day cream and the night cream this appears to be tightening - might just be my imagination.   What is not my imagination is the small age spot on my left cheekbone which is gradually getting lighter.


----------



## alexconnoll (Sep 16, 2014)

My Aunty has recently undergone a treatment called Ultherapy and absolutely loved it. She's had a few sessions now and you can really notice the difference.

It's non-surgical and helps tighten the skin on your face.

I will definitely be in line for it in a few years.

I found a blog about the treatment with lots of information for you.

http://www.epilightnewskin.co.uk/latest-news/ulthera-the-worlds-only-fda-approved-facial-lifting-and-tightening-treatment 

Hope this helps.


----------



## surbhi12 (Sep 17, 2014)

Take time to pay attention to above said tips. It only takes just a few minutes a day. Eliminate stress from your life as it can make you sick and lead to signs of aging.


----------



## JoshC (Sep 17, 2014)

Really? You can't just sleep with your sunscreen on at night! You have to remove and cleanse all the dirt and debris that sticks to your face during the day   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You should look at the article which a woman did an experiment by leaving on her makeup at night and reapplying the next day.

Sunscreen is a must, since the UV rays are the ones damaging your skin and causing it to age. I personally use Sara Shantelle's Renewal Whitening Day Serum. Like the name it should be applied in the morning, and it provides sunscreen too so I need not apply any myself. Tons of makeup products actually already contain sunscreen as well.


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 20, 2014)

JoshC said:


> Really? You can't just sleep with your sunscreen on at night! You have to remove and cleanse all the dirt and debris that sticks to your face during the day   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You should look at the article which a woman did an experiment by leaving on her makeup at night and reapplying the next day.
> 
> Sunscreen is a must, since the UV rays are the ones damaging your skin and causing it to age. I personally use Sara Shantelle's Renewal Whitening Day Serum. Like the name it should be applied in the morning, and it provides sunscreen too so I need not apply any myself. Tons of makeup products actually already contain sunscreen as well.


Better if you share article link as well. I'll love to see that.


----------



## JoshC (Sep 23, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> Better if you share article link as well. I'll love to see that.


This one! Looks scary, can't imagine something like that happening to me  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2380419/What-sleeping-make-does-skin-Our-shocking-experiment-exposes-happens.html


----------



## nt-3800 (Sep 23, 2014)

Always wash makeup off even if you're tired! I was told that traces of makeup clog pores and can age you.

Sunscreen is so important to your skin care regimen because the sun is the number one causing of aging! Make sure you always apply sunscreen even if you are inside or it is cloudy. UV rays will damage your skin! I started a skincare regimen two years again and my skin is soft and barely gets blemishes. 

I suggest using as many natural products as you can because they are less harsh on your face! 

I usually do cleanser, toner, vitamin C oil, moisturizer, sunscreen.

Find stuff with antioxidants because those are amazing anti-aging ingredients for your skin!

I looked at this skin care article and it really helped me in terms of how to apply every product! http://destinationfemme.com/flawless-skin-routine-rt/


----------



## realtalk (Oct 13, 2014)

makeup is an integral part of any womans and even some men's daily routines. It's a double edged sword though, for many if not all of us, it gives us the confidence we need to go about our day and put our best foot forward.. unfortunately it is also "feeds" our skin on a daily basis some pretty harsh and nasty baddies. 

Now imagine letting your skin eat this for years and years and years.....you get my point. in an ideal world it would be great to go out into the world without needing to rely on it, sadly most of us cant. But we can be proactive! Moisturizers and skin routines, the more natural, act as a barrier between your natural skin and these other "agents". 

Sticking to this type of thinking might be one way to fight off the signs of aging and deteriorating skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Evlin (Jun 26, 2015)

You can try ACE-FERULIC Dispensed by Skincare Professional which provides a powerful defense against skin aging due to sun exposure and environmental stressors.


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 30, 2015)

It's all about your routine my love and how strictly your follow it; how often you moisturize, remove your make-up, apply sun-cream etc. These all play an integral part!

Always protecting your skin from the sun and drinking lots of water are some of the small steps you can take, but long term I believe following a good anti ageing routine for skincare can work wonders. It's never too late to start caring for and rejuvenating your skin, so find a routine a that suits you and stick to it.

For anti-ageing (and skincare in general) my favorite is Temple Spa; they have an anti ageing guide on their site which I think you may find useful;

http://www.templespa.com/skincare-problem-solution/anti-ageing-guide

Find some details on what products and routines suit your age group and give it a go! Best of luck.


----------



## Evlin (Jul 2, 2015)

Agree with Trainee


----------



## AndreaHadley (Jul 10, 2015)

[SIZE=14pt]I think you should start removing make-up before going to sleep, if you don’t already. Using beauty products in your daily routine is ok, but it is important that you let your skin breathe at night. I would suggest using a good cleansing milk or makeup remover.[/SIZE]


----------



## SaraBiston (Jul 13, 2015)

While researching on anti aging product I found  ACE-FERULIC it provides powerful defence against skin aging and enhance the skin ability by providing protection against sun damaging. You may try this.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jul 13, 2015)

Daisy403 said:


> I am 19 years old.
> 
> Never use any anti-aging skin care routine and hardly uses sunscreen in the past 19 year of my life.
> 
> ...


Hi.....

Using only natural ingredients for anti-aging. 

Because natural  ingredients suitable for any type of skin. I have one natural tip for anti-ageing. Take one teaspoon of egg white in a bowl and add half a teaspoon of malai,  finally add a teaspoon of lemon juice, then Mix well and apply this all over your face only 15 minutes  Leave it in your face  after then  wash your face with cold water


----------



## Riya Kalsi (Jul 13, 2015)

Daisy403 said:


> I'm afraid it might be too late. Heard people started doing it when they are 17. What are the steps? Night cream....what else? =/ And are there any things I need to be aware of? Like anti-aging?


I think you are too young to be concerned. However, it is never too late to start taking care of your skin. You could try some nice anti againg cream or some essential oils. I highly recommend cleaning your face well before you sleep. Fish oil capsuls do well for aging skin too. If you are looking for cheap yet cost effective ways to fix skin that may I suggest reading this post I did? Truly love these tips...they are not only for sun tan removal but amazing for your skin. Give it a try!!

admin removed link


----------

